# The Professor's last post-herf in Atlanta, with burninator



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... so I'm *almost* done herfing in Atlanta. LoL! I just can't leave you guys alone. This one's different though: it's a POST herf. :chk AND... Jason/burninator is skipping out on a baby shower to come and herf. Unlike some people in one of the Carolinas -- *cough* techninja *cough* -- Jason's showing some fortitude to make it out to herf and skip the shower. Good on ya, bro. Anyway, here are the details:

Where: Highland

When: Saturday 6/14 in the afternoon (1pm-???)

What: A herf, for goodness sake :ss


Hopefully a few people can make it out. If not, Jason and I will chill and have a blast without y'all. :mn

Post here if you can make it!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good time. I think I'll try to make it out.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Paging CGAR Girl???


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Paging CGAR Girl???


I hate you.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I hate you.


:tpd:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I hate you.


no ... you just envy me. :bn

come on down ... I'm sure you could get a cheap ticket on standby.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> no ... you just envy me. :bn
> 
> come on down ... I'm sure you could get a cheap ticket on standby.


nice


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> no ... you just envy me. :bn
> 
> come on down ... I'm sure you could get a cheap ticket on standby.


You know my recent experiences with flying. 

You, Jason and Sondra could always fly in for the MoB Herf.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> You know my recent experiences with flying.
> 
> You, Jason and Sondra could always fly in for the MoB Herf.


care to explain that brother
??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> care to explain that brother
> ??


3 trips my return flights were cancelled (Louisville, Cleveland) and I rented a car and drove home so I wouldn't be at the airlines mercy. Ate the plane fare, and rental cars charge a premium to drive their cars one-way....even though the car I drove from Cleveland was a car registered to O'Hare and I was actually doing them a favor. I refuse to sit at an airport for hours and be at the mercy of United and Continental. I likely will never fly to a herf that is a 6 hour drive or less ever again, I will drive....it will be cheaper by previous experience.

To thank the rental car companies for their one-way ridiculous fees, I smoked so many cigars in their cars on the way home that they probably had to remove them from their fleet. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> 3 trips my return flights were cancelled (Louisville, Cleveland) and I rented a car and drove home so I wouldn't be at the airlines mercy. Ate the plane fare, and rental cars charge a premium to drive their cars one-way....even though the car I drove from Cleveland was a car registered to O'Hare and I was actually doing them a favor. I refuse to sit at an airport for hours and be at the mercy of United and Continental. I likely will never fly to a herf that is a 6 hour drive or less ever again, I will drive....it will be cheaper by previous experience.
> 
> To thank the rental car companies for their one-way ridiculous fees, I smoked so many cigars in their cars on the way home that they probably had to remove them from their fleet. :r


damn, that I didn't know I guess I've been lucky, but I still prefer to drive.
I would love to see there faces when they opened the door and smoke was still coming out. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> damn, that I didn't know I guess I've been lucky, but I still prefer to drive.
> I would love to see there faces when they opened the door and smoke was still coming out. :r


I made sure I got out of the cars and walked the agreement over to the rep....then I giggled my ass off walking back to my own truck in the airport parking lot.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I made sure I got out of the cars and walked the agreement over to the rep....then I giggled my ass off walking back to my own truck in the airport parking lot.


:r:r bastids


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> OK ... so I'm *almost* done herfing in Atlanta. LoL! I just can't leave you guys alone. This one's different though: it's a POST herf. :chk AND... Jason/burninator is skipping out on a baby shower to come and herf. Unlike some people in one of the Carolinas -- *cough* techninja *cough* -- Jason's showing some fortitude to make it out to herf and skip the shower. Good on ya, bro. Anyway, here are the details:
> 
> Where: Highland
> 
> ...


now that Tom and Perry have filled up most of the first page... bump. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> now that Tom and Perry have filled up most of the first page... bump. :r


Hi Kettle!

Love,
Pot


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm going to see about making it. I haven't been to the Highland yet and this is as good a reason as any to go


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn, I can't make it this time. 

When will the next last one be?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cbsmokin said:


> Damn, I can't make it this time.
> 
> When will the next last one be?


I think this actually will be the last one.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ya burnin late into thenight? shuttin the place down?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> ya burnin late into thenight? shuttin the place down?


we'll see ... it depends on who all's there once Jason has to leave. I think he's only there for a limited time. 5/6pm, maybe. what say you, burninator???

I'll stay as late as my company keeps me. 

what are you thinkin', sir???


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm in Chattanooga for the day. If I can dip out around 6 or 7 I may be able to show up around 9 or so. I can call you on my way back into town and let you know the shakes.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> I'm in Chattanooga for the day. If I can dip out around 6 or 7 I may be able to show up around 9 or so. I can call you on my way back into town and let you know the shakes.


My fingers are crossed. :tu


----------



## SenorSmoke (Jan 17, 2003)

OK now you went and pissed me off.
I have Highland on the calendar for the 21st not the 14th.
Damn you and your weird herfing schedule.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

SenorSmoke said:


> OK now you went and pissed me off.
> I have Highland on the calendar for the 21st not the 14th.
> Damn you and your weird herfing schedule.


:r :r :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Did someone page me? :ss

Ok, so Highland.. ummmm Highland what? Like the Highland with the bar? 
Is there room for me to swing leather in there? 

Icedog you let me down... comeon... bring the hiney a bit closer... Ill wear my special belt  When I get done you'll have CGARGIRL welted in ya. 
HAHAHA.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> You know my recent experiences with flying.
> 
> You, Jason and Sondra could always fly in for the MoB Herf.


whens the herf? Outta my terriotory but I can use the excuse about 'researching' cigar trends. worked once --- got me to Jamacia.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> Did someone page me? :ss
> 
> Ok, so Highland.. ummmm Highland what? Like the Highland with the bar?
> Is there room for me to swing leather in there?
> ...


:r:r:r

Yeah ... Highland the lounge. They have high ceilings.  Seriously, though, you're more than welcome to come and hang ... no rep duties necessary. :tu The amount of leather, of course, is entirely up to you. LoL!



CGAR Girl said:


> whens the herf? Outta my terriotory but I can use the excuse about 'researching' cigar trends. worked once --- got me to Jamacia.


Best herf for the MoB would probably be the Brewer's Herf (July). Though from what I understand, the Shack (August) is truly a wonderful experience. I think Icehog3 will be at both. :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Did someone page me? :ss
> 
> Ok, so Highland.. ummmm Highland what? Like the Highland with the bar?
> Is there room for me to swing leather in there?
> ...


Promises, promises..... :dr



CGAR Girl said:


> whens the herf? Outta my terriotory but I can use the excuse about 'researching' cigar trends. worked once --- got me to Jamacia.


Doing one at the Brewers game in MIlwaukee on July 12th....another in Chicago at Cigar King in Skokie on August 9th....c'mon up!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Promises, promises..... :dr
> 
> Doing one at the Brewers game in MIlwaukee on July 12th....another in Chicago at Cigar King in Skokie on August 9th....c'mon up!


I see your hogie sense was tingling.... :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I see your hogie sense was tingling.... :r


Always....


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, Highland... time? like 2? 1? what? I should be all recooperated from my lil jaunt I just had from the past few days. 

Amount of leather is up to me?? SAAWEET! Wait.. Is Icedog gonna make it? LOL Ive picked out a 'special' belt for him.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Ok, Highland... time? like 2? 1? what? I should be all recooperated from my lil jaunt I just had from the past few days.
> 
> Amount of leather is up to me?? SAAWEET! Wait.. Is Icedog gonna make it? LOL Ive picked out a 'special' belt for him.


Tell me it has fish hooks.....please? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Promises, promises..... :dr
> 
> Doing one at the Brewers game in MIlwaukee on July 12th....another in Chicago at Cigar King in Skokie on August 9th....c'mon up!


don't forget the deck herf


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Tell me it has fish hooks.....please? :r


No hooks.. and I already said what it was...... You'll end up with "CGARGIRL" stenciled into you when it was over with. LOL


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> No hooks.. and I already said what it was...... You'll end up with "CGARGIRL" stenciled into you when it was over with. LOL


I would wear it with pride. 

Now, about getting you that "icehog" tattoo......


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I would wear it with pride.
> 
> Now, about getting you that "icehog" tattoo......


Green Magic Marker.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Green Magic Marker.


Permanent marker?  :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Permanent marker?  :r


you're asking an awful lot from me. Want it scented too?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> you're asking an awful lot from me. Want it scented too?


Pork, please. :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Pork, please. :r


bbq -- ga style or nc style?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

CGAR Girl said:


> you're asking an awful lot from me. Want it scented too?


depending on its location I might want to sniff it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> bbq -- ga style or nc style?


Georgia please....you're a Peach.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> bbq -- ga style or nc style?


If in Ga, it must be Ga style...


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Georgia please....you're a Peach.


a transplanted one, but yeah ok 

its nitenite time.. sandmans calling..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

CGAR Girl said:


> a transplanted one, but yeah ok
> 
> its nitenite time.. sandmans calling..


off to never never land


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> a transplanted one, but yeah ok
> 
> its nitenite time.. sandmans calling..


Sweet dreams, Sondra....dream of midget moise.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Gonna try to make it out by around noontime, fellas. I think I"ll have to split sometime between 3 and 4, though.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

i 'pose i'll show up around the nooner mark. easy drive up so yeah... it the drive back that always gets me.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I might be able to at least stick my head in, so if so I'll see y'all tomorrow


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Alright. Look forward to seeing folks tomorrow. I'll get there around noon. They open their doors at noon, so there. (Not sure why I did the 12-year-old "so there" thing.) 

Jason ... I don't think I remember what you look like; but everyone knows what I look like. :r

Yay ... herfing. :tu :ss


----------



## wshan (Dec 27, 2007)

If you folks are still there at 9pm I'll grace you guys with my presence.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Alright. Look forward to seeing folks tomorrow. I'll get there around noon. They open their doors at noon, so there. (Not sure why I did the 12-year-old "so there" thing.)
> 
> Jason ... I don't think I remember what you look like; but everyone knows what I look like. :r
> 
> Yay ... herfing. :tu :ss


HAHAh "so there" Nanny nanny.......


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a couple of hours. I might be a couple minutes late ... because that's how I can be on trips to ATL.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Just a couple of hours. I might be a couple minutes late ... because that's how I can be on trips to ATL.


Have Fun! Hopefully some pics will be taken. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Have Fun! Hopefully some pics will be taken. :tu


Crap ... almost forgot my camera. :hn


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Wish I could join ya'll, but I gotta "work".
Have fun!!!

Jim


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Crap ... almost forgot my camera. :hn


umm, no.. it's okay leave the camera.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> umm, no.. it's okay leave the camera.


You didn't think we wanted pics of him did you? :r:r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> You didn't think we wanted pics of him did you? :r:r


LOL.. I'm gonna refrain. ...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> LOL.. I'm gonna refrain. ...


Uh-huh. Yeah. Sure.

You know you want to.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Uh-huh. Yeah. Sure.
> 
> You know you want to.


Maaaaaaybe


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Maaaaaaybe


Pleeeeeeease.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Pleeeeeeease.


aww crap. I forgot what I was gonna say. :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Getting ready to head that way in the next few minutes. It'll only take me about a half an hour from here, so I'll see y'all soon! :ss


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ill be there at some point in in the nooner hour. Im still recooperating.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have a blasr everyone...don't forget the pics of Dokk getting whipped!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Have a blasr everyone...don't forget the pics of Dokk getting whipped!


Was fun. A nice lil get together. But no pics of Darrell getting the Sondra Special. LOL Oh well... actually NO ONE got it. booooooo!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Have a blasr everyone...don't forget the pics of Dokk getting whipped!


I heard there was free sammichs Tom!! Whips,sammichs and cigars oh my!:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Had a blast with a small crowd: Jason, Sondra, Leo and me. It was great herfing with y'all!!!

Here are some pics:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Umm... (i already know whats gonna be said but Im gonna say it anyways)

Yeah.. that's my box. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> Umm... (i already know whats gonna be said but Im gonna say it anyways)
> 
> Yeah.. that's my box. :ss


Uh ... er ... um....

Naw ... too easy. :chk :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The Professor said:


> Uh ... er ... um....
> 
> Naw ... too easy. :chk :r


:tu:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Umm... (i already know whats gonna be said but Im gonna say it anyways)
> 
> Yeah.. that's my box. :ss


:r:r:r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Had a blast with a small crowd: Jason, Sondra, Leo and me. It was great herfing with y'all!!!
> 
> Here are some pics:


Which one is Sondra?

:r

My dear, nothing you haven't heard a million times I'm sure, but...WOWSA!



That looks like a great time, glad we got to see pics of "the usual suspects."


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Which one is Sondra?
> 
> My dear, nothing you haven't heard a million times I'm sure, but...WOWSA!
> 
> ...


Im the one ... oh nevermind. LOL


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CGAR Girl said:


> Was fun. A nice lil get together. But no pics of Darrell getting the Sondra Special. LOL Oh well... actually NO ONE got it. booooooo!


Dokk, ya done gone and let me down. 



68TriShield said:


> I heard there was free sammichs Tom!! Whips,sammichs and cigars oh my!:r


Hat trick, Dave!!! :tu :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Was truly a pleasure herfing with such extraordinarily gracious and hospitable lovers of the leaf. :tu


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

burninator said:


> Was truly a pleasure herfing with such extraordinarily gracious and hospitable lovers of the leaf. :tu


whoa..thats a mouthful 

Had a blast as well... glad I made it up. Leo was toooooooo funny!!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

CGAR Girl said:


> whoa..thats a mouthful


You're not helping. :r


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

burninator said:


> You're not helping. :r


I umm.. oh nevermind.

:chk


----------

